# OutBoard Service Repair manuals



## Jim

UPDATED February 2018 - Help yourself! :LOL2: No need to PM me, just go to this link below and get what manual(s) you need.

*https://www.tinboats.net/manuals/*


***********************************************************************************************************************

They are in PDF format. I would of posted them here but they are too big. They run from 50mb to 200mb each. I will not burn these on disc or mail them out. This is 2009 folks we can do this "paperless". :wink: 

*This service is for active members. If you are new here, make a few (at least 25) meaningful posts before asking for a manual. Sorry, no chew and screw here. Give a little and you get a little.*

PM me your email address and what manuals you want and I will send you a link to download the manuals.

*Manuals*

*Honda*
1978-2001 2hp-130hp

*Johnson Evinrude *
1956-2001 1.25hp-300hp

*Mercury Mariner*
1965-2000 2hp-300hp

*Yamaha*
1984-2003 2hp-250hp

*Clinton*
K350
K350A

*Eska*
eska 3.0 -.7.5 hp mechanics manual.pdf

*Tohatsu*
MFS 25/30B


----------



## ben2go

That's a sweet deal.Thanks Jim.


----------



## utahusker

That's a great deal, I have a ways to go since I just joined, but kudos for a great service to your members.


----------



## bassboy1

Dang, this is what we have been needing for a while. Now, all the instructions and computer jargon are way over my head, but it seems that it can't be that hard. Not sure that I meet the post count requirement though....


----------



## Jim

bassboy1 said:


> Dang, this is what we have been needing for a while. Now, all the instructions and computer jargon are way over my head, but it seems that it can't be that hard. Not sure that I meet the post count requirement though....



you should be a comedian. :mrgreen:


----------



## crazymanme2

Jim are these factory manuals or after market?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Jim

crazymanme2 said:


> Jim are these factory manuals or after market?
> 
> Thanks in advance



I am not sure to be honest.


----------



## ndcroy

Thanks a bunch!!!!

Norman Croy


----------



## Jim

Sorry guys, I had to change some things. 

For those that I gave invites too, we need to do it again, but you need to specify which manuals you want and your email address!

Still learning!


----------



## russ010

sweet! I wish I could download stuff to my stupid work computer.... I'll try to hit you back up tonight even though I don't know which model the johnson I'm getting is. All I know is it's a 1970 Johnson 20hp


----------



## Quackrstackr

I don't get how this thing is working.

I tried the copy/paste but didn't have anywhere to paste it once I copied. I then dowloaded one file and it put 3 files plus a folder in My Documents... so I thought. I deleted one of them that I wouldn't need from My Documents, checked the site again and it said that I had deleted it from the Dropbox site. :shock: Thankfully, I found the restore button and it's now back on there.

I don't know what this thing is doing but besides the 4 minutes that it downloaded the original files, it's also showing that it's got about 6 minutes to go on something else that it's downloading in the task bar. :?: :?: :?:

My computer is running at the speed of smell right now as well and I've got a pretty decent cable internet connection.


----------



## Jim

Quackrstackr said:


> I don't get how this thing is working.
> 
> I tried the copy/paste but didn't have anywhere to paste it once I copied. I then dowloaded one file and it put 3 files plus a folder in My Documents... so I thought. I deleted one of them that I wouldn't need from My Documents, checked the site again and it said that I had deleted it from the Dropbox site. :shock: Thankfully, I found the restore button and it's now back on there.
> 
> I don't know what this thing is doing but besides the 4 minutes that it downloaded the original files, it's also showing that it's got about 6 minutes to go on something else that it's downloading in the task bar. :?: :?: :?:
> 
> My computer is running at the speed of smell right now as well and I've got a pretty decent cable internet connection.



Hi Stackr,
From what I am seeing...... 

Whatever Files and folders I share with you automatically start downloading to the "my dropbox" folder on your pc whenever your pc is online. The files are huge, each manufacturer is anywhere from 200mb to 700Mb. That is going to take some time to download to your PC. It does it in the background seamlessly so you can still work and do whatever pc things you need to do. 
If you look at the folder, it either has a check mark (meaning it is fully downloaded) or it has a circle with 2 arrows in a circle formation (downloading).

So when the files are done downloading, right click and copy them, then go to another folder or your desktop and paste. This will make a copy of it in another location. You can then leave the share if you want or stay connected. 

Does this make sense? I sort of learned parts of this myself today.


----------



## kbkid

When I got the invite from you today Jim, I clicked the email and it took me to the Dropbox website. Once there, I was able to click the Mercury folder and then choose which file after that I wanted. I then right clicked the file and clicked save. From there it saved into my Dropbox folder and I have been able to access it whenever now.

I hope that clears things up for other people.


----------



## Jim

kbkid said:


> When I got the invite from you today Jim, I clicked the email and it took me to the Dropbox website. Once there, I was able to click the Mercury folder and then choose which file after that I wanted. I then right clicked the file and clicked save. From there it saved into my Dropbox folder and I have been able to access it whenever now.
> 
> I hope that clears things up for other people.




you did it through the web? Did you notice if the client downloaded the rest? Can you check your my drop box folder?


----------



## kbkid

Once I received the email invitation to the Dropbox files, I clicked the link and logged into my account. From there I clicked the Mercury folder and four other files were then available. I right-clicked on the file I wanted to have on my actual computer, not just my account, and saved it. 

As for the client downloading the rest, I do not quite understand what you're referring to. From my Dropbox folder online, I can access all four files regarding Mercury. 

Is this what you mean or am I confused?


----------



## ACarbone624

Mine is working great! I already have 12 files downloaded but it says 2 hours are left so I'm sure there is a lot more.....Damn slow DSL #-o


----------



## Quackrstackr

Jim said:


> kbkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I got the invite from you today Jim, I clicked the email and it took me to the Dropbox website. Once there, I was able to click the Mercury folder and then choose which file after that I wanted. I then right clicked the file and clicked save. From there it saved into my Dropbox folder and I have been able to access it whenever now.
> 
> I hope that clears things up for other people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you did it through the web? Did you notice if the client downloaded the rest? Can you check your my drop box folder?
Click to expand...


This is what I did. It supposedly saved the file that I wanted (took about 4 minutes) but then it went ahead and downloaded the rest on it's own, I guess.

I know when I deleted one from "My Documents" it said that it deleted it from the web location (until I restored it). I have no idea what the deal was with that.

Woh... I just went and looked at "My Documents" again. I had exited Dropbox earlier after it "finished downloading" and was showing everything from the Johnson/Evinrude web folder to be in "My Documents". Guess what... nothing in there now but the one that I explicitly saved from the web site.

It almost looks like Dropbox runs live on your PC and the files that show in "My Documents" aren't really there.. they are just a mirror from the website. That's actually kind of spooky if that's what is going on. Someone with not so good intentions could get access to a folder and put some renamed virus on your computer when it linked up and checked for updates to those files.


----------



## ACarbone624

Well, I clicked on one particular file to download and it is downloading everything in the Evinrude folder....UGH! 

How do I stop it?


----------



## Jim

ACarbone624 said:


> Well, I clicked on one particular file to download and it is downloading everything in the Evinrude folder....UGH!
> 
> How do I stop it?




You cant! That is why I had to re do it instead of one big TinBoats share, to just individual manufacturers. 

This is just like a network share at work...everyone (who is invited) to the share has access to take and put files there In simple terms. They delete from the share, they delete for all. 

The only difference with this is that to make it more convenient for the end user, it tries to download the share onto your pc in the "My drop box" folder on your pc. If you copy it from there and put it somewhere else you can then leave the share and not get anymore files just the ones you need. 

I can break it down by each individual manual if you guys think that will be better? that way people can say which one they want and just get that?


----------



## Jim

Quackrstackr said:


> It almost looks like Dropbox runs live on your PC and the files that show in "My Documents" aren't really there.. they are just a mirror from the website. That's actually kind of spooky if that's what is going on. Someone with not so good intentions could get access to a folder and put some renamed virus on your computer when it linked up and checked for updates to those files.



Only people I give access to a share can get to it. If someone was to add a file to the share I would be alerted (so would you if you have access and dropbox is running in the background). 

I will delete all added files anyway, this is just to grab the manuals. If we want to share other stuff (music, Movies, software) we can create other shares (more private shares) and so on. 

It is a great tool, has some quirks, but for the most part it works as designed. We are just using outside of the box for this purpose.


----------



## AZAvenger

I don't meet the post requirements yet #-o ...but I do have pdf versions of a Clinton 350 and 350A owners manual with part number diagrams...

I'll give you copies of each of these in exchange for something telling me about my new 1973 Mercury 110 9.8hp...

What do you say?


----------



## Jim

Manuals for Clinton K350 and K350A added. 

Thanks to the member who offered them up! :beer: (He will remain nameless unless he wants to come forward) 8)


----------



## huntinfool

Jim I think I have done everything correct and I sent you a PM today. Let me know if I screwed something up.

Also I have to check I might have access to some manuals.


----------



## CRAPPIE_SLAYER

This sounds like an awsome deal. Just saw it today and haven't tried it, but you can be sure I will soon. Thanks!


----------



## dneaster3

I can't wait to get home and check this out! Thanks Jim!!


----------



## KyMonArker

I got MIne!! Thanks Jim!!


----------



## juggernoob

Thanks Jim!


----------



## moloch16

I have a Force service manual for Force motors 1984-1999 in PDF format if you are interested in adding it to your list of service manuals, just let me know.


----------



## ForkliftJeff

Have you got a copy for my 1989 Mercury 9.9? This will be my third season with this motor and I haven't done anything to it maintenance wise.


----------



## ForkliftJeff

Awesome! Got it. Thank you so much. Now I got some learnin to do.


----------



## basshunter25

Can I get the link or invite? I have a 1988 mercury 9.9hp.
Thanks


----------



## BloodStone

*That is a sweet deal! =D> 
BUT I just buy the CD-Rom off ebay for 5 bucks with free shipping. That way, I don't have to have MY computer to print off info I need just take the CD to the local library & print or to my buddy's house.*


----------



## ober51

I have a yamaha 2003 9.9 manual I can provide to members for no cost. I have set up this drop box thing, so I guess I will send off my pm, and then if anyone needs it they can take it for free?


----------



## neveraseven

thanks again all I need.


----------



## littlejohn

Awesome - and you have the one I need.
Looks like I need to up my post count, because I need that manual like now. I'm taking the motor apart today.


----------



## SVOMike86

Dude... Jim... Lifesaver! WWWWAAAYYYY better than my crappy Seloc manual! Thanks a ton!!!


----------



## waterboy

maybe one day I'll qualify for a copy to a 1986 30hp Evinrude electric start =P~


----------



## Hanr3

Thanks Jim. 

400something pages of manual. Awesome.

Now I can get that 18hp Johnson to run like a top. I just spent the last 45 minutes reading the section on propellers. Awesome info, and I havent even gotten to the sections I need to read. Im going to read this thing from cover to cover. 

Thanks again. :fishing:


----------



## mephitic

Curious, if we already have a DropBox account, do we need to use the link to participate in this?

Thanks!


----------



## SaltyBuckster

Ok,I got mine,thanks Jim.But I also got a couple more that I don't need.Don't ask me how,I'm not computer litterate enough to do it by myself,lol.How can I get rid of them,without making a mess for all of you guys with newer Johnson, Evinrudes ??I think that my 3 year old computer is having chest pains over all of this,lol.


----------



## Jim

azslabber said:


> Ok,I got mine,thanks Jim.But I also got a couple more that I don't need.Don't ask me how,I'm not computer litterate enough to do it by myself,lol.How can I get rid of them,without making a mess for all of you guys with newer Johnson, Evinrudes ??I think that my 3 year old computer is having chest pains over all of this,lol.



You can just leave them there if you want.

The folder is synced online. Anyone adds or removes folders..it will happen to all who are attached to it. No worries, I can always restore them.


----------



## SaltyBuckster

Thank you.They are there to stay.Evinrude,Johnson will have to be my motor of choice for now on.


----------



## william johndrow

hello, jim i am new tio this site: it posted no rules like you are saying,that i have to post anything to ask a question like asking for a manual, but i have alot of info that i can share ive had several different kinds of boats and i dont mind shareing anything that can help someone with,i wasnt aware of how this stuff works,,,but i am working on my 18 horse motor and since its so old i was hoping to find an answer here....i tried to post an answer to the guy that had and old style tank and wanted to change it over,,,but the site wouldnt let me post it....i had difficulty getting reistered but for the record ,i do have a 14 ft jon boat a small ericson sail boat and had 2 shrimp boats that i sold recently and i intend to help folks if asked...thanks for your reply.hope i can help someone here too. bill


----------



## Ictalurus

Thanks Jim, the manuals are awesome. All I need to take apart my decent running motor and totally screw it up :LOL2:


----------



## Decatur

I got mine Jim, thanks!


----------



## CountryRoad

awesome! This site is great!


----------



## georgiaken

It's a little late, but thanks for the manual!


----------



## RBuffordTJ

Thank you Jim, that was a big help!

Bufford


----------



## FSNMachine

Gee I will have to work hard at 25 posts so I can get the manual for a 15 HP Mercury Mariner.


----------



## MattR

Jim,

Thanks for the very fast reply for the service manual link. At home I only have dial up and currently at a friend's place with high speed in order to download the files faster. Was able to get them faster than a 12 foot tin boat powered by a 250hp...lol

Thanks again,
Matt


----------



## alanbird_87

Thanks for the manual Jim!


----------



## xavier956

how do i service a 5 hp briggs and stratton and what exactly do i need to replace? i just bought this little engine and it seems to me that it may need a tune up....i think. i really dont know and am new to the boating, i have a 14 ft alumnacraft with 5 hp air cooled engine on a mcclane trailor. i just wanna get everything out of this little engine i can, any advise would really be appreciated. thank u


----------



## lbursell

Got the manual, Jim. Exactly what I was looking for. Many thanks!


----------



## TinBoatToo

This is great!


----------



## KevinC1980

This is great! I will be looking forward to contacting you for one once I get some posts under my belt. I just signed up tonight so it will take me a bit but I will get there lol. I have a Merc 4.5 tiller steer that I need to do a little maintnance on because it has been sitting in the basement about 2 years.

Take care and happy boating/fishing
Kevin


----------



## franner11

Just got a 1988 Mercury 2-stroke 8hp short shaft. I'd appreciate the manual when you get a chance!
Thanks!
Fran


----------



## MrSimon

Got my manual through the Dropbox. Thanks so much!!!

Super fast and super easy. I'm thrilled.


----------



## begs

Got mine today, thanks Jim, now I can get my 1957 35hp evinrude running and put on a boat


----------



## aclaimsman

Jim,

Sent you a pm, sure would like to have the Mercury manual


----------



## Jim

Everyone who requested a link to the manuals should have gotten it via email by now. If not, send me another PM. I do not check this post.

Happy fixing! :LOL2: 

Jim


----------



## 75MIRRO16

Awesome! 4 more posts to my manual! Thanks. 8)


----------



## roblj65

This is a great site, and I could really us a service manual for my new 1966 18Hp Evinrude Fastwin.Only 21 Posts to go


----------



## BassinChris

jim i need to get a service repair manual for a 1985 Evinrude 8hp model# E8RC0B. thank you very much. chris


----------



## mmf

Hey Jim, I PM'ed you as instructed for a manual but never received a reply, did you get it?


----------



## BassinChris

thanks jim. manual has been recieved


----------



## roblj65

Thanks Jim :beer: :beer: Email received and downloading now. This Forum is the best


----------



## cathprod

Got it, you are the best!


----------



## ober51

Anyway to maybe pick up a service manual for my new 1987 8 HP Johnson?


----------



## ober51

Got it thanks!


----------



## DanMC

Hi Jim, do you have service manuals for Honda 2010 BF2 and 2011 Honda BF25 ?....
Thank you so very much... [-o< 
Dan


----------



## J.P.

Jim,
may i have a manual i can use for my 2hp yamaha. 2C model if i'm not mistaken.
i also need one for my 2hp suzuki DT2, just in case you have it. 
thanks.


----------



## laddikey

Cool! I just bought my first jon boat a few weeks ago and am even after spending $300 additional dollars to get the motor squared away I am not able to easily get it running. I am going to get to know some folks on here and come back to request a manual after making the prerequisite number of meaning post!


----------



## Spook

can i get a manual for a 5hp eska and a 1968 18hp evinrude please [-o< [-o<


----------



## agentxman

Jim,

I need to know if you have a manual for a 1988 force/gamefisher 9.9-15 hp?


----------



## V8_TITAN

any luck on a 1998 mercury 9.9 2 stroke ? or a 2002 evinrude ficht 115 fuel injected ? thanks a lot.


----------



## J.P.

just recieved mine in the email! thanks!


----------



## SaltyBuckster

Thanks Jim.Forgot to tell you that.The Mariner 115 will never forget you,lol.


----------



## kofkorn

Got it Jim,

Thanks very much!!!


----------



## lets fish salt

trying to get boat back ! stuff happens !!!! :shock: exes an allthat ! just needingto up date noing boats coming back in mess after that !lets salt fish


----------



## lets fish salt

new at this pec search hope you understand !!!!! lets salt fish


----------



## lets fish salt

cant wait to post anough to get on board =D> but like isaid new at this ! hope totalk to you soon jim! lets salt fish


----------



## lets fish salt

cant wait to post anough to get on board =D> but like isaid new at this ! hope totalk to you soon jim! lets salt fish


----------



## MrSimon

Hi Jim,

May I have a service manual for a 1988 30HP Johnson SeaHorse?

Thanks!!


----------



## bbstacker1

Hi Jim, PM sent. Thanx, Bob


----------



## bbstacker1

Gott'em thanx. Bob


----------



## Auzivision

I really like this site and all of the great information it contains. It's nice knowing people are so willing to share information. 

Being new to boat ownership, I don't have much to offer, but hopefully someday I'll qualify for a free manual. 

Only have 20... no make that 19 more posts to go.


----------



## shotsfired

You are the man!

Thank You Very Much,
Mike


----------



## Auzivision

Hi Jim,

Woohooo, made it past 25 posts.

May I please have a service manual for a 1973 6HP Johnson SeaHorse?

PM with email sent.

Thanks!


----------



## Charlie Two Tracks

Thanks Jim. I've got some reading to do now. It's a very nice thing you are doing for us.


----------



## JohnT

Thanks Jim , That will work .


----------



## Jim

You guys are all welcome!

If you sent me a PM for the link to the manuals and I have not responded, send me a PM again. I don't come to this post too often.


----------



## Sarkan

Can I get one for my 1989 Johnson 9.9? I am also looking for the owners manual to help me with figuring out this mixture knob and my idle issue.


----------



## PATRIOT2

I didn't read thru all the posts on this thread (and I may have posted this on a different thread) but if you want to download your own factory service manuals, simply go to:
*EBSCOhost dot com
User ID: marshall
Password: public*
. . . select . . . 
*Small Engine Repair Reference Center* or any other gasoline powered vehicle and enjoy!


----------



## sharrison

PM sent Jim...

Thanks


----------



## Seanymph

Hi Jim,

Is it possible to get a link to your sevice manuals. I am a newbie to this website just recently purchasing my boat and looking for service manual for my 1965 Evinrude 6 hp fisherman motor.

Thanks


----------



## Big Aug

Thanks bro! Sounds like an awesome deal and inspires me to get on this site daily...


----------



## Big Aug

By the way, I am really new to this whole concept - what is "pm"??


----------



## JMichael

Big Aug said:


> By the way, I am really new to this whole concept - what is "pm"??


Look at the bottom of this post right below my signature. See the "profile" and "pm" buttons? If you click the "pm" it brings up a text box for entering a message. When you submit it, it goes out as a private/personal message (PM) to the ID that you clicked PM on. If you look at the very top left side of the screen, you'll see Home, User Control Panel, 0 new messages. When someone sends you a PM, that 0 will turn into a 1 and if you click on it, you'll be able to read that message.


----------



## Jim

Hi guys! You must PM me for the manual links. I hardly ever read the posts in the link.....not enough time in the day.

Jim


----------



## cfh1177

PM sent


----------



## Jib2

Jim,
Not new here been on the site for over a year I have posted some but not up to 25 yet. However, I'm in a real need so I thought I would ask for a repair manual for the following. If you could help me out here it certainly would be appreciated. 

1994 15hp Johnson model J15ELERE 

I trying to wire in a replacement starter switch. The original was completely missing so I have not a clue where to wire in a replacement. 

Thanks for your consideration on the manual.


----------



## Jib2

Thanks Jim, much appreciated.


----------



## Jim

Everyone should of gotten the link that requested it.


----------



## kidhickey

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=104850#p104850 said:


> Jim » 26 Aug 2009, 16:18[/url]"]They are in PDF format. I would of posted them here but they are too big. They run from 50mb to 200mb each. I will not burn these on disc or mail them out. This is 2009 folks we can do this "paperless". :wink:
> 
> *This service is for active members. If you are new here, make a few (at least 25) meaningful posts before asking for a manual. Sorry, no chew and screw here. Give a little and you get a little.*
> 
> PM me your email address and what manuals you want and I will send you a link to download the manuals.
> 
> *Manuals*
> 
> *Honda*
> 1978-2001 2hp-130hp
> 
> *Johnson Evinrude *
> 1956-2001 1.25hp-300hp
> 
> *Mercury Mariner*
> 1965-2000 2hp-300hp
> 
> *Yamaha*
> 1984-2003 2hp-250hp
> 
> *Clinton*
> K350
> K350A
> How do I tell the year it was made so I can order a manual? Thanks Bill from Dudley, MA
> *Eska*
> eska 3.0 -.7.5 hp mechanics manual.pdf


----------



## MRichardson

Hi Jim,

I am having a hell of a time finding (online) a manual for my 25hp Mercury manual/tiller.. You have anything for that? If so greatly appreciated!!! And if not, also greatly appreciated - this is a great service you're providing with this thread.

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## MRichardson

<edit>

_DOH!!_ Saw the other thread. Found it.
Thanks for posting these up.

- MR


----------



## foxtrot

To anyone wanting to know how to log into ebscohost. You must go to the URL https://search.ebscohost.com/‎. Then the login info ...marshall/public will work. I scratched my head a few times trying to figure this out.


----------



## canadianMade-EH

i need this so bad lol what to post what to post . great site


----------



## Slick17

Thanks for the offer. Great site and great builds from everyone.


----------



## SuDZ

If you happen to have any literature for a 1966 Johnson Sea-Horse 9.5hp, I'd love it.


----------



## Jmcadams

Can anyone assist me with a link to repair manual for a 1989 Johnson 40hp outboard motor? I am at [email protected] I am currently having trouble with getting a hard bulb from the fuel tank through the in line fuel filter to the pump.


----------



## spcamno

Bought a 1999 Evinrude 50hp EFI 4 Stroke (Suzuki?) anybody can help with a manual?

Got to change the impeller and do a few things any help will be very much appreciated!


----------



## nguye569

Does anyone have a manual for a 2001 Mercury 25EL?


----------



## WaltR

I've got the Service Manual PDF of the Honda B75 for all the good it's done me for lack of parts. Curse you Honda for seemingly not carrying anything over from the B to the BF series! No problem finding service parts for my '65 Johnson, but not even a gasket for a '75 Honda? At least some of the bolts and screws cross reference. I'd be happy to donate to the cause.


----------



## acolic

Hi

looking for a manual for an Evinrude 70773S 70 HP 2 cycle engine.

Thanks for the help,

Alex


----------



## colinmcclelland

I have a 2000 Yamaha 5 hp 2 stroke. I found the website boatinfo.no has this manual and I can browse it, but the site is kinda flaky and I don't have the computer skills to download the manual. If anyone has a hard copy to sell or a link to a downloadable version of the 1997-2003 Yamaha outboard manual I would appreciate it.

I have googled this trying all the different searches I can think of and can't come up with a link.

Thanks,
Colin.


----------



## Jim

Just added Tohatsu MF25/30B to the library. If you are in need of manual, PM me as I do not check this thread very often. :beer:


----------



## zilla469

Hi. I need a manual for a 1973 Evinrude 9.5hp Sportwin m# 9322b. e-mail [email protected] ty


----------



## samuelh1987

I'm needing a service manual for my 1989 Johnson 15hp. Email is [email protected] Thanks everyone. Loving this site.


----------



## KYJONBOUY

Glad I found a spot to get some info on my little 59 3hp Evinrude. When I picked it up with the boat (14ft Sears jon circa early 70s) it didn't run. Installed a pull rope and new recoil spring, rebuilt the carb and installed some new plugs and she purred. Went ahead and changed the lower unit oil then. Impeller looked decent. Took it out and it ran good. That winter I changed the impeller, water tube seal in the lower unit, shaft oring then removed the headgasket to check for any build up. All was good. Coils and points were replaced somewhere along the way so that was good also. I would still like to have a manual for the little engine so after some more posts I'll just check back here for a copy if you have one. Great site with lots of info. I've come here a lot to browse and figured I'd join.


----------



## bassanglersauls

I'm searching for free copy of service manual for a 1981 4hp evinrude 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FormerParatrooper

Thank you Jim for the manuals.


----------



## dirty dave

Do you have a manual for 86-89 110 Johnson? [email protected] is my email. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## WALI4VR

I'm looking for a manual for a 1958 Johnson 18 hp. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lost Pole

Thx Jim!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedHatRedNeck

Jim sent ya a pm. I added a file to the drop box and workin on addin a second.


----------



## chagovatoloco1

This is awesome, I knew I joined the right forum.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## dbeals05

Does anyone have a service manual for a 1987 Force 50hp outboard? Model 507F7C


----------



## jdh82831

I am looking for a manual for our (new to us) 1969 Merc 200 20hp. Thanks in advance for your assistance. My email is [email protected]


----------



## stinkfoot

Looking for a copy of service manual for a 1984 4hp Evinrude. I have the Clymer manual but it isn't very specific. Model # E4BRCRM


----------



## Jim

I have made getting manuals easier then ever and sustainable for those that have the need. The manuals are now available for download from the homepage. Download as you need them. 

Please share the link to help those in need and if you come across a manual that we can add to the list and care to share it let me know.

https://www.tinboats.net/manuals/


----------



## Bigwrench

Jim I have a couple I can send, not sure of the best way since they are huge pdf files ?
Looks like you may have them already though. I’ll browse through what I have saved and see if there are any that aren’t already there.


----------



## Jim

Bigwrench said:


> Jim I have a couple I can send, not sure of the best way since they are huge pdf files ?
> Looks like you may have them already though. I’ll browse through what I have saved and see if there are any that aren’t already there.




Thanks bud! :beer:


----------



## lovedr79

anyone have a manual for a 1985 Evinrude 15hp?


----------



## finstr

Looking for a repair manual for an 85hp Force engine. 1987 vintage if anyone is willing to share.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jim

Anyone have a source for Eska manuals? Specifically I'm looking for the Eska 1978B 9.9hp outboard.

Thanks,
Jm


----------



## lovedr79

Jim - i am looking for the one i used to have when i had a 5hp. here is where i always ordered parts for it. https://www.searspartsdirect.com/model-number/1978b/0362/1305320.html

I will see if i can find the manual i printed off.


----------



## lovedr79

i must have tossed it or gave it to the guy that bought the motor from me.


----------



## Jim

More manuals added, help yourselves! \/ 

We now have some Suzuki and a boatload more of Rude stuff!

*https://www.tinboats.net/manuals/*

Thank you to the members who hook these up for you guys! :beer:


----------



## Jim

Just a quick reminder to help yourselves to a motor manual if you need one. If you have one that is not on the list and you want to share it, let me know and I can upload it and add it to the list. :beer:

https://tinboats.net/manuals/


----------



## Jim

More manuals added thanks to the best forum mebers on earth! :beer:

https://www.tinboats.net/manuals/


----------



## Jim

Just a quick reminder, If you are looking for a manual, chances are we might have it. Take a look! https://www.tinboats.net/manuals/

Hopefully we have it! :beer:


----------



## Jim

I have added more manuals to the page thanks to awesome members and loyal readers! I love you guys, you are the best! :beer:

Help yourselves and please share the resource! If you have a manual you would like to share, Please let me know.

https://www.tinboats.net/manuals/


----------

